# Conkie



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Conkies aka Dunkanoo

3 ripe plantains 
1/2 teaspoon grd. cinnamon 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons sifted flour 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
Banana leaves or aluminum foil 
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg Makes 1 Dozen. 

Place the plantains in a pot of salted water boil them until they are tender. In a bowl, mash the plantains with a fork and add the butter, sugar, and spices. If necessary, add a little flour to make thick paste. Wash the banana leaves and make them pliable by boiling them. Cut the leaves into pieces about 6 inches square. Then drop 2 tablespoonsful of the plaintain mixture onto each piece of leaf, roll it up, fold it over and tie the ends. Fill a large heavy saucepan with water and bring it to a boil. Add the conkie packages and boil them for 45 to 50 minutes Serve warm This is a great traditional bajun dish that is thought to be a descendant of Ghana's Kenkey. Conkies can be either sweet or savory and can be made with everything from grated fresh corn to plantains. When made with corn or cornmeal they are also called Dunkanoo... 


Err....this is kind of an acquired taste. It took me a while to realize I was allergic to the banana leaves.  You can use something else Im sure.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is it okay to use plastic wrap? When I make tamales, that's usually what I wrap them in. 

And what goes with these? Looks like they'd be great with ice cream (of course, what isn't?). I love sweet plantains, but didn't know what else to do with them besides frying. This looks much more "lo-cal." Thanks!! :lips:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmmm...If you had luck using plastic wrap with the tamales then it shouldn't be a problem.  This is kind of a sweet tamale I guess. :lol: We west indians are great copycats and love to lend our own twist to things. 

There is a conkie my grandmother makes with cornmeal. We make that one all the time in Barbados, around Christmas time I think. We ate them with Breadnuts. I found out that breadnuts were actually chestnuts when I went to an American grocery store for the first time.  So many names for one piece of produce.

Jodi


----------

